# mini colliseum



## BigHulk (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi RUI ... I was wondering if anyone on RUI use this type of system .... i heard that they r a great producers but i would like to know "in's" and "out's" from someone who actually used one or so one in use... i'm thinking about getting one myself ... actually im debating between this one or a roto grow ... i so on RUI roto-grow journal and it's cool and all but have some moving parts and if those crap on me i feel like it's going to be pain in the ass to fix it ...


----------



## pilsung (Feb 24, 2015)

they both look like one hell of a lot of cloning.
the only thing i don't really care for with both styles is you're really locked in to that way of growing and have to find strains that perform best in it. what happens if you over veg or have a long stretching pheno? i'm sure the production of both when dialed is pretty damn amazing though.


----------



## AlexTyrone (Feb 25, 2015)

Anybody an idea of the cost of such a system? I couldn't find any prices on the rotogrow website...

thanx,

Alex


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 25, 2015)

@TheMan13 this looks famiar?


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 25, 2015)

I've seen them from $2500 and up. You basically have to go 12/12 from clones and hope they don't stretch too much. Not to mention they all feed from the same reservoir...

Other than that, fuckin sweet


----------



## AlexTyrone (Feb 25, 2015)

Looks like an ingenious but complicated system. With prices to match... 

I am sure it will pay itself back though. Would love to see one in action, how fast do they rotate ?


----------



## BigHulk (Mar 1, 2015)

strain i was thinking
*Pyramid Seeds Tutankhamon*


----------



## warble (Mar 1, 2015)

That second picture is nine years old. If those contraptions worked well, don't you think there would be more recent pictures? @BigHulk I don't know where you live, but cannabis is legal in twenty two states and I have seen a dispensary commercial. The commercial looked like a community access channel commercial, pretty lame, but novel. Your wait is over.


----------



## hydroMD (Mar 1, 2015)

warble said:


> That second picture is nine years old. If those contraptions worked well, don't you think there would be more recent pictures? @BigHulk I don't know where you live, but cannabis is legal in twenty two states and I have seen a dispensary commercial. The commercial looked like a community access channel commercial, pretty lame, but novel. Your wait is over.



Much easier to just set up your own verticle grow with a few large plants IMO


I saw that rotating device about a decade ago. Seems like its a lot of investment in materials for what ya get! Cool idea though; im guessing the inventor is a sativa guy!


----------



## cannibaERB (Mar 24, 2015)

That contraption looks like it would come in handy on a spaceship or confined spaces


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 25, 2015)

If you think one of those things is a good way to grow, then do yourself a favor and just stop thinking about growing now.


----------



## hydroMD (Mar 30, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> If you think one of those things is a good way to grow, then do yourself a favor and just stop thinking about growing now.


Do yourself a favor and shhhhh


----------



## ScotiaBud420 (Mar 31, 2015)

If you have the money to throw away in order to save a little time building your own, these may very well be the shit! 
IMO I'd build one out of 4 or 6 inch pvc pipe before I bought one


----------



## ScotiaBud420 (Mar 31, 2015)

But I am also curious as to how these bad boys work after seeing them and having them on my mind- if you do happen to purchase one, keep us updated


----------



## cannibaERB (Apr 1, 2015)

$2500 is a little steep but it might be a good investment at some stage for someone into commercial growing.


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 3, 2015)

There is absolutely no way some one woukd use those clown town contraptions in a commercial setting. 

I could see it now.. "ok guys, we need to make clones today" "ok, how many do we need?"
"Ohh, about 2000 ought to do it"


----------



## Sire Killem All (Apr 3, 2015)

wish i had the part avalable in the U.S.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 5, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> wish i had the part avalable in the U.S.


Looks to be Heath's old setup. All parts are available in the US except maybe for the adapter end caps. I happen to know that because when I posted mine some people said they only seen it in heath's setup. Easy enough to drill a hole in an end cap though... Heath's setup was wider than the mini coliseum posted above and also had less plant sites.



a senile fungus said:


> @TheMan13 this looks famiar?


I don't know nr 13, not related to him, but looked familiar yes:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/just-wait-till-you-see-this-amazing-and-unique-setup.824075/

Also, Volksgarden: https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-volksgarden-grow.148946/page-11#post-5199730


----------



## 707humboldt (May 2, 2015)

Imo there is no way this would be used in a commercial setting. Might be interesting to do a run in one, but I don't see those of us with warehouses buying 100 of these things and having 20,000 clone sized plants going at a time


----------



## vostok (May 3, 2015)

I do believe Volks garden sold their dream machine to Roto Grow, but many in the east have made their own at best using an old micro wave oven motor to rotate the drum, method is on youtube, but the way to go is the Grecian, Coliseum way, just don't forget to water proof the hps bulb fitting and the little bulb net, to prevent fires ...lol

ps. Best I've seen was made of stacked truck tires, stack 6-7 high on 1x 600w hps


----------



## ttystikk (May 18, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> Do yourself a favor and shhhhh


BWAHAHAHA and you're the expert? A fool be revealed only when he opens his mouth. You went n did it, didn't you?


----------



## hydroMD (May 18, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> BWAHAHAHA and you're the expert? A fool be revealed only when he opens his mouth. You went n did it, didn't you?


You bored? Not a lot to do under your bridge?


----------



## hydroMD (May 18, 2015)

Who


legallyflying said:


> There is absolutely no way some one woukd use those clown town contraptions in a commercial setting.
> 
> I could see it now.. "ok guys, we need to make clones today" "ok, how many do we need?"
> "Ohh, about 2000 ought to do it"


Who said anything about commercial? 

This would be fun to mess with some indicas in

Would take some rime fetting it dialed in but fun nonetheless 


But evidently i should stop growing because i think along these lines. 


Lmao


----------



## ttystikk (May 18, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> You bored? Not a lot to do under your bridge?


You're the genius who tried to tell someone with obvious growing chops to shut up.

Where's your successful rotogro thread, speedy?

I'm not trolling, I'm just calling you on yours.

As it happens, I've plenty keeping me busy- plenty of experience, too- most of which tells me that @legallyflying knows WTF he's talking about.


----------



## hydroMD (May 18, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You're the genius who tried to tell someone with obvious growing chops to shut up.
> 
> Where's your successful rotogro thread, speedy?
> 
> ...


Your an idiot lol 

1. I said it would be fun to mess with and try to dial in
2. Im not stating its a superior method fool, or that i want to buy one. 
3.Experience has nothing to do with someone disliking or liking this contraption 
4. 

Its called having fun, you should try it

Its cute your sticking up for your buddy though

I think hes ok thoigh so you can move along


----------



## ttystikk (May 18, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> Your an idiot lol
> 
> 1. I said it would be fun to mess with and try to dial in
> 2. Im not stating its a superior method fool, or that i want to buy one.
> ...


1. Have fun
2. So why bother?
3. Experience has nothing to do with it? 
4. Have fun

I'm not sticking up for anyone, I'm pointing out that telling someone with proven experience to shut up is not likely to gain you any respect.

Your posts since then have proven that my initial assessment about you was correct. Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## hydroMD (May 18, 2015)

Ditto dumbass


ttystikk said:


> 1. Have fun
> 2. So why bother?
> 3. Experience has nothing to do with it?
> 4. Have fun
> ...


----------



## legallyflying (May 20, 2015)

Some people roll, some people troll. I'm pretty certain I know which is which above. 

So yeah dude... go pick one up and dial that shit in...


----------

